# 5 Indian soldiers killed in attack by Pak troops, Parliament outraged



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 6, 2013)

5 Indian soldiers killed in attack by Pak troops, Parliament outraged

NEW DELHI/JAMMU: A heavily-armed team of terrorists and Pakistani troops ambushed an Indian Army patrol along the Line of Control in the Poonch sector of Jammu and Kashmir in the early hours of Tuesday, killing five Indian soldiers.

The incident occurred just hours after the ceasefire violation in Samba sector on Monday evening in which one BSF soldier was injured.

The Army said 15-20 terrorists, backed by Pakistani Army regulars, intruded into the Indian territory after crossing over the LoC at about 1am and ambushed the six-member Indian patrol near the Sarlah post of Poonch Brigade nearthe Chakkan-da-Bagh area, over 200km away from Jammu. "Five of our soldiers from the 21 Bihar Regiment died in the firefight around 450 meters inside our territory, while one was injured," said an officer.

The Lashkar-e-Taiba terrorists and the Pakistani Army, according to sources, took advantage of the weather conditions and topography of the area to sneak across the LoC. Senior superintendent of Police (SSP) Poonch, Shamsher Hussain told TOI in Jammu that the attackers took the advantage of dense vegetation. "The soldiers were believed to have been on a regular patrol along the LoC in Chakandabad area of Poonch and were passing through a vulnerable (unfenced LoC) sector of some 300 mts between Cheeta and Begum posts when they were ambushed," he said. "Some local civilians reported to police that they heard some firing at approximately 0200 hrs," the SSP said.

5 Indian soldiers killed in attack by Pak troops, Parliament outraged - The Times of India


The blood sucking government of India has handcuffed Indian army to retaliate , 
and Antony was shouting they were terrorist in disguise of pakistani army ,


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 6, 2013)

This government has to go. Seriously man! How much our army will take? They keep killing our soldiers and our government simply sits idle giving consolations to the victims. I wonder why they call it "Ceasefire violation". This has happened so many times, it seems like war to me.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 6, 2013)

pakistan di  beep beep


----------



## theterminator (Aug 7, 2013)

No big deal. We have learned to embarrass our armymen when it comes to LOC. If the January beheading didn't raised eyebrows, what makes you people believe that anything would change. Even Mumbai 2008 did NOTHING. On the other hand, we have blasts taking place regularly. Sadly, Pakistan controls India today . 

& stupid media... yesterday, I thought, a war was going to be held on Timesnow's Newshour program the way they promoted their primetime show . They think that everything can be solved infront of the goddamn camera.

It makes me laugh when I hear officials saying Kasab got a fair trial & India didn't arbitrarily kill him & this & that & thereby pretending to show that India is a fair country but in the same country people with less or no influence get arbitrarily punished for no fault of theirs .


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 7, 2013)

just now watched our bas*turd* FgnM's chatter with a reporter. the usual vocal goo that "...we have been dealing with such situations calmly and effectively before too, and will keep doing so..."

such are the situations when as citizens we feel atrociously helpless and seething with infinite rage! 
this country doesn't deserve to be called a 'friend' of israel!


----------



## lywyre (Aug 7, 2013)

I am worried that Indian army may not be capable of handling all the enemies beyond our border, thanks to the corrupt government. We already know about the Bofors scandal and the never ending failures of the MIGs. But we don't know much about our current defence capability, do we? 

Why is our military backing off from within our own borders upon intimidation by China? 
Why is not the government giving any strong message towards China or Sri Lanka? 
What is the contribution of DRDO to our defences in the past decade? 
Does the government have any time frame or intention to reclaim PoK beyond LoC? 
What are the government's views towards military threat from China and Pak? 
How much are we prepared for war, in case that happens?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 7, 2013)

as per defence analysts, there is indeed scarcity of resources for a 'full-scale face-off', but for precision strikes & to drive home some needed lessons, we are more than ready & equipped!

what is sorely, utterly, most grievously lacking is, the correct 'state of mind'. that has been so since decades. taking cue from the yuvraj of arse-lickers - "cowardice, is a state of mind!"

am now seriously inclined to think that either of these may very well be true:

- the jokers at the centre are in some serious cahoots & mutual understanding with the porkis; either in monetary terms, or in some other pact. the extremely difficult to imagine level & 'intensity' of their 'inaction' & indifference leads one to think like this.

- manmohan's family is being held hostage or is under house-arrest on orders of madam.

- and if not, then manmohan is some advanced form of AI developed by the US or Italy may be, a robot you may say, who has been covered very well with human-tissue and given a head much resembling a real human head, and which is programmed to just obey commands and provide some feedback when appropriate input is fed into it. the original manmohan of yesteryears is either also being held captive, or has passed on to the other world.

alright, this last one is exaggerated, but check the pictures and video-footage flashing in the news today of manmohan, and i bet you would also feel like this!


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 7, 2013)

Spoiler



Our PM : hum is ghatana ki sakt ninda karte hai.
Paki terrorists 1:dekh sale chutiye ko. Do saal mein kitna ninda ki hamari.

rest paki terrorists: all burst into laughter


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 7, 2013)

it seems madam and her pets only get furious when faced with corruption-claims and charges! for other things, they have the 'weapons' of "kadi ninda, bhartsana, aalochana, kadi-se-kadi, saqht-se-saqht kaarrawaai!"


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2013)

Our neighboring countries know that (thanks to media fights/shows) Indian government is not (strong enough) in a strong position to do anything physically or even issue strong opposition, but only invite those country ambassodors for a tea party with Shri Salman Kurshid. We already doomed on all sides.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 7, 2013)

China, on the outside, is shaking hands with India. But on the behind, they are attacking India with aggressive diplomacy with Sri Lanka, Bhutan and Burma. Not to forget their military ties with Pakistan. China is the biggest threat to India, not Pakistan. Oops. I take that back. Congress is the biggest threat to India, by their selfish motives and lack of political will. Like a former US diplomat said, Congress will stoop down to any level to remain in power. We all know that.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2013)

lywyre said:


> China is the biggest threat to India, not Pakistan. Oops. I take that back. Congress is the biggest threat to India, by their selfish motives and lack of political will.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 7, 2013)

with the evil acts that this wicked party is going on committing & the gall with which it is defending itself, justifying its actions, and has let loose its ugly frontline pitbulls to launch attacks on its opposition, in a consistent and continuous series/manner, it all the more shows that it's heading towards a decisive destruction, which, i sincerely pray, should be once-and-for-all, and it shouldn't be able to now gather its (dim)wits ever again! 
*'vinaashakaale vipareet buddhi!'*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 7, 2013)

lywyre said:


> China is the biggest threat to India, not Pakistan. Oops. I take that back. Congress is the biggest threat to India, by their selfish motives and lack of political will.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 7, 2013)

lywyre said:


> China, on the outside, is shaking hands with India. But on the behind, they are attacking India with aggressive diplomacy with Sri Lanka, Bhutan and Burma. Not to forget their military ties with Pakistan. China is the biggest threat to India, not Pakistan. Oops. I take that back. Congress is the biggest threat to India, by their selfish motives and lack of political will. Like a former US diplomat said, Congress will stoop down to any level to remain in power. We all know that.


What fitting action did India take when under non-Congress rule? Who started to have a dialogue with Pakistan? Blame him! Who cowed down when kandahar episode took place. On the contrary, who divided Pakistan into 2 pieces? Who defeated Pakistan in 3 wars?


----------



## lywyre (Aug 7, 2013)

The other party was in rule for 6 years and 2 months overall (I may not be right with the time period). And I don't subscribe to that or particularly any other party. INC has been in the power since Independence. There were good decision makers at the helm. But after Indira Gandhi, and to an extent Rajiv, no body else took any decision. Globalisation also was brought as a 25th hour decision to avoid and impending economical collapse of our nation. That could/should have been done much earlier, or our economic policy should have changed accordingly. What Congress does is, just sit on a problem as long as they can, hoping a solution presents itself. 

These questions are not only for INC, but other national parties also:

* What is your idea of India as a nation?
* What is your foreign policy towards our nearest neighbours?
* What is your policy on terrorism?
* Do you have any action plan on weeding out internal terrorism/military factions (naxals, maoists etc)
* What is your policy on 
     -      - reservation system?
     -      - education?
     -      - GM Foods?
* Do you have any solution to control 
     -      - population
     -      - pollution
     -      - corruption
* Do they have any policy on weeding out caste system?
* Is there a time frame for any of the above?


----------



## digit.sh (Aug 7, 2013)

theterminator said:


> It makes me laugh when I hear officials saying Kasab got a fair trial & India didn't arbitrarily kill him & this & that & thereby pretending to show that India is a fair country but in the same country people with less or no influence get arbitrarily punished for no fault of theirs .



Why do you take up the Kasav case? Don't you think he got fair trial? I agree there are many instances where our fellow countrymen did not get fair trial. But Kasav DID GET ABSOLUTELY FAIR TRIAL.

P.S.
Do you know what do they do to a person convicted of murder in Saudi Arabia? They simply behead him openly on the street. Thats the so called "SHARIA LAW". And what do you think would be the punishment of Kasav according to "Sharia Law"?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 7, 2013)

digit.sh said:


> Why do you take up the Kasav case? Don't you think he got fair trial? I agree there are many instances where our fellow countrymen did not get fair trial. But Kasav DID GET ABSOLUTELY FAIR TRIAL.



You didn't get the humour . I am on your side .



lywyre said:


> What Congress does is, just sit on a problem as long as they can, hoping a solution presents itself.
> 
> These questions are not only for INC, but other national parties also:
> 
> ...



What people do is first they get fed up of the party & then vote for the same in elections . If Congress is voted out of power by any chances, then I wouldn't be surprised if it would come back to power because the damn party is so STRONG. 
Any politician can easily answer those questions.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2013)

Only vote for me after I start my political career.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 7, 2013)

In related news our government chooses to do nothing....again.Embarassed to be an Indian.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 7, 2013)

the HC (High Commissioner) of Sri Lanka was summoned today for a case related to fishermen, while y'day, it was the Deputy HC of pakistan that was summoned to register the usual 'kadi aapatti' by the pansy govt. diplomatically, this is a very low-level of registering its displeasure and reservations by any country against the nation with whom the latter has objections (ie, summoning the Dy. HC, instead of the HC). this directly implies that the central govt. is trying tooth-and-nail to (once again) downplay this fresh cowardly incident. it makes no difference to them!!!!!

that epic joke of a PM is still hiding behind madam's pallu and hasn't yet been permitted to face the raging nation! his personal agenda/aspiration of securing a 'nobel peace prize' is increasingly getting too costly an affair for us to handle!


----------



## lywyre (Aug 8, 2013)

Who is a bigger challenge to India? Pak Army or government? - Firstpost


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 8, 2013)

after few days of protests , condolence ..every one will forget what had happened  , government will bring some new news via its paid media to divert this issue and also Indian people suffers from both long and short term memory loss ..every one again will go to their routines ...who the hell they were , why we should we worry ...typical indian mentality


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2013)

Antony got his share of blamings for the speech made by his UPPER management.. 

*Moral*: Don't be a blind reader always..


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Aug 8, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> after few days of protests , condolence ..every one will forget what had happened  , government will bring some new news via its paid media to divert this issue and also Indian people suffers from both long and short term memory loss ..every one again will go to their routines ...who the hell they were , why we should we worry ...typical indian mentality



This reminds me of qoute by Joker from Dark Knight " Its all a part of the plan "


----------



## Revolution (Aug 9, 2013)

Long live Democrazy.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 9, 2013)

People join Army and police only to die, says Bihar minister as he justifies his absence from martyrs' funeral : East, News - India Today


----------



## DDIF (Aug 9, 2013)

lywyre said:


> The other party was in rule for 6 years and 2 months overall (I may not be right with the time period). And I don't subscribe to that or particularly any other party. INC has been in the power since Independence. There were good decision makers at the helm. But after Indira Gandhi, and to an extent Rajiv, no body else took any decision. Globalisation also was brought as a 25th hour decision to avoid and impending economical collapse of our nation. That could/should have been done much earlier, or our economic policy should have changed accordingly. What Congress does is, just sit on a problem as long as they can, hoping a solution presents itself.
> 
> These questions are not only for INC, but other national parties also:
> 
> ...



You will get answers to those question by even the lowliest possible neta, the thing is they won't act on their said agenda/words.



lywyre said:


> I am worried that Indian army may not be capable of handling all the enemies beyond our border, thanks to the corrupt government. We already know about the Bofors scandal and the never ending failures of the MIGs. But we don't know much about our current defence capability, do we?
> What is the contribution of DRDO to our defences in the past decade?


Corruption In DRDO | Appeal to clean DRDO of corrupt and anti-national officials  Check this, not sure how much is true but shaming.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 9, 2013)

ico said:


> Only vote for me after I start my political career.



nokthnxbye


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Aug 10, 2013)

That Bihar minister is a real turd.

Nothing will happed because PM Manmoh SIngh is trying to get Nobel prize for peace. And they have vote bank politics as more important than national security.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 10, 2013)

Many bihari ministers are retards ,, lalu,fatmi,neeraj,nitish


----------

